# Dakar 2026 Youth Olympic Games



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The 2026 Youth Olympic Games or known as Dakar 2026 will take place in Dakar, Senegal. Originally to be held in 2022 but due to the global COVID-19 pandemic it was pushed back to 2026. It will be the first ever Olympic Games of any level to be held in Africa.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

The emblem launch for the 2026 Youth Olympics Dakar will happen very soon.


----------



## Light Tower (Nov 29, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1469667329101471752
The venues including its Olympic Stadium is looking good so far.


----------

